# Proper Vinyl Window caulking With Hardi-plank



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I'd still try to get the caulking out it doesn't have to be a perfectly clean job just good enough not to trap the water. A far as cutting the membrane your probably alright since you cut it so low there is still at least 1”+ of it stuck to the top flange of the Z metal. Just go a little easier on the rest of it.


----------



## fitzofury (Apr 26, 2010)

Kwik - thank you very much for the prompt reply. I think I can more skill-fully cut the caulking out with the razorblade. I just kind of forgot about the waterproof membrane initially when I was slicing and I only sliced an area about an 1" long before I realized what I was doing and stopped. Thanks again! :thumbsup:


----------

